# New Jet Kit



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

In a previous thread I was complaining about the quad being sluggish. I added the Dynajet kit this weekend. What a pain in the a$$ to take the carb off!!! I added the recommended parts to the carb for the factory pipe and the right jets for my elevation (~800'). I also turned the fuel mixture screw 2.5 turns out.

Do I need to do anything else after this? I was planning on installing a brand new spark plug and then taking it for a ride to check to make sure that I haven't leaned it out to much. I willalso be adding a K&N air filter. Will I have to change anything on the jetting again or is what I did sufficient?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If it runs fine leave it.....as far as your filter....not sure.


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

I took the quad for a spin this weekend after rejetting. I went for a half hour ride through some not to bad bog. I took the spak plug off and this is what I found. Can someone let me know if the color on the sark plug is good or not?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would go up one jet size.....almost too white. See what it does with one size bigger. How did it run?? It looks close I would try one bigger though to just see.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

to me it looks to be a little lean . u want a little more black up the tip . 
i would run the bike till it warms up and screw in mixture screw in until it start to run rough and then slowly turn it out , the rpm's will start to come back up , keep turning out until rpm's level off then turn back in maybe a 1/4 turn and u should be good to go


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

wood butcher said:


> to me it looks to be a little lean . u want a little more black up the tip .
> i would run the bike till it warms up and screw in mixture screw in until it start to run rough and then slowly turn it out , the rpm's will start to come back up , keep turning out until rpm's level off then turn back in maybe a 1/4 turn and u should be good to go


That will only fix his 1/8-1/4 throttle.....he will have to go up one jet size. 

Also if it is running fine 1/4-3/4 throttle leave your needle where it is.


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

Ok i'll try to to increase the jet size tomorrow and see what I get. I will try both of what you guys have recommended.

I'm also going to order the 48 pilot jet and see if that will make a difference.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Jump Master said:


> Ok i'll try to to increase the jet size tomorrow and see what I get. I will try both of what you guys have recommended.
> 
> I'm also going to order the 48 pilot jet and see if that will make a difference.


Man....just leave it at 2.5 turns like you have it.....do not change your pilot jet unless you are having problems at about idle up to 1/4 throttle position. that is your last resort it change your pilot...it only needs to be changed if you have to go above 3 turns on your screw. Leave just like it is....go up ONE size....ride for a while and let it cool off....then check your plug. Make sure you clean your plug off before you trial ride it.....also put some Anti-Seize on your plug threads......its only like $3. I almost bet it will be better at one size bigger. Let us know though....:rockn:


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Bootlegger!!! That seemed to do the trick. the throttle response seems a heck of a lot better. I didn't get a chance to look at the plug yet but the ride seemed better than before.

Again thanks for the help :374230:. Tomorrow I'll take some pictures of the plug and show you what it looks like.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Jump Master said:


> Thanks Bootlegger!!! That seemed to do the trick. the throttle response seems a heck of a lot better. I didn't get a chance to look at the plug yet but the ride seemed better than before.
> 
> Again thanks for the help :374230:. Tomorrow I'll take some pictures of the plug and show you what it looks like.


Glad that worked for you......make sure its cool when you pull the plug out....I learned the hard way Sunday....I was in too much of a hurry.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bootlegger the man.
always remember you want a brownish residue on the plug, not white and not black (though black is better than white).
and never swap the pilots out - only as a last last resort. 
go bootlegger!


----------

